# My experience with coolant loss



## Gio93z (Sep 8, 2011)

I dont know if you are trying to resolve your coolant issue or not but I have come across 3 different coolant loss areas so far. Depending on your engine....the water pumps will leak through one of the water pump bolt holes....it may not be that obvious and will solidify or burn off before it reaches the ground unless it is a bad leak.....you wont be able to see it leaking unless you remove the motor mount on the passenger side....the thermostat housings are good for leaks but i feel that is more obvious and you will be able to see it.....the other spot which you will not be able to see unless you look from underneath the car very closely will be the coolant feed line gasket for the turbo (if equipped).....again it will drain your reservior very slowly and not really make it to the ground unless again, it is a bad leak....hope this helps....i have also found the sensor that is integrated into the thermostat housing can leak also, and it can actually leak into the connector and travel into the wiring and through the harness....you would get a chack engine light with that if it gets bad enough but those are all possible spots......i have only dealt with Cruzes so far with less than 40K miles on them so an engine with high mileage may be prone to coolant loss in other areas that I have not come across yet...


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

What gets me is the fact that I only really lose a noticable amount of coolant during hot summer months. I could go an entire winter without much coolant loss but then during the summer months have to fill the entire surge tank after 6 - 8 weeks which for me is about 15k miles. Now this is just my observation with checking the coolant level after driving 375 miles on a daily basis, but it seems temperatures above 95F is when I lose the most coolant, any temps below 80-85F I really dont lose much coolant. 

Im still sort of scratching my head about the small visable coolant pool I noticed the other week on the driver side engine shield next to the flex pipe. Its been 1500 miles I havent seen any more visable coolant and the weather is cooling down so im losing much less coolant from the tank then previous weeks of extreme heat. 

For now the pump appears to be working properly and there are no major leaks so I will continue to watch my fluid levels and continue to drive until the pump needs to be replaced. My goal is to reach 200k before I replace the accessory belt at which time I will replace the pump. Currently im at 148k.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribing. I want to keep track of your progress with this.

Have you inspected all the areas that Gio93z suggested? Some of those, like the coolant temp sensor, are areas that have been known problem spots on other vehicles as well. Interesting about the lower turbo feed line, that's probably not visible without removing the engine shield.


----------

